# indian fantail please take away



## edubcee (Dec 9, 2012)

hi all
fancy a very fat pigeon then this one is for you 
this little chap had a tumble down my mothers chimney and as we dont want it to freeze by simply putting it back outside its now on here 
we have been told it is a indian fantail and that the one ring it has does not have the correct info on to identify an owner but does show that this bird is now 1 year old, it appears to be in good health and has been munching its way through food and water like its going out of fashion 
so if you fancy a large pigeon please contact me on here so my mother can have her kitchen back,and so the dog can have its bed back 
not sure how to describe the bird id say it is the size of a small chicken and is a cream and coffee colour 
anyway i look forward to hearing from any potential adopters 
kind regards 
eddie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have also alerted the Facebook Pigeon & Dove Rescue group. If any responses on there I will pass them on.


----------



## edubcee (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you very much 
The help is greatly received 
kind regards
Eddie


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh how cute! a fat pigeon in the kitchen on a dog bed!... good luck finding the right person for it.


----------

